# Volunteers Helping at Specialty Rescue Raffle



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Morning!!! If all of you that have volunteered to help at the Rescue Raffle could send me your arrival times and maybe cell phone contact , that would be a big help. We plan on doing the set up on Thursday at 1:00 and need your help for a couple of hours or less if we have a lot of help. Just a month away now. 
Thanks, Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can help! I can help with the set up for awhile. Or I can sell tickets too, what ever you need. OK, who's with me! I will PM you my phone number.

Come on gals! The rescue pups need our help!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be there with my 4 kids, so if you all don't mind kids helping, we will be there to lend a hand. I will PM you my info later (I am using my iPhone while sittig at a frozen yogurt place, yumm).


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pam, Reva and Lynn will be there also and Cathy and I and many others that are involved with rescue too. We will have a grand time and still have a good view of all the things going on at the show. We always have time to step away from the tables to watch anyone that you want to see show their dogs too. So you arent missing out. It is so fun to see all the wonderful items donated for rescue and to see everyone wanting to win. I love the auctions too. Wont be long now. Hugs,Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edie I just sent you a PM....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump**


----------

